# TDI Custom Rods



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

> Very nice! Thanks for posting pictures. I've never seen a rod before.


fixed it for ya


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice work there gramps!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey ya'll, I finally have a website going! www.TDIRods.com  If you are in the market, take advantage of it...


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice, love it when someone works to make a passion his livelyhood.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

I am guessing you turn your own grips?

I might need some turned in the future if you are interested. I build my own rods but don't have a set up to turn grips.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Good job man! Best wishes to your company!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Brew, I do and it would not be a problem.


----------

